# how long will emulsion REALLY last?



## miktoxic (Feb 21, 2008)

just wondering how long some of you have gotten away with using emulsion after it's so-called expiration date.

i use a hybrid emulsion and the manufacturer said it will only be good for 3 months. well i used it on a job a couple of weeks after they said it would go bad and it worked fine.

now i've got a job coming up and am wondering if i can get away with using this 5 month old emulsion or is it time to buy some more?


----------



## superD70 (Dec 22, 2010)

I always keep a fresh back up on hand but I have used dual cure diazo 6 months past expiration, depends a lot on how it's handled & stored IMO, I keep the lid on it unless I'm pouring it into a coater then I shut it right back up tight, always in safe light and I keep it in my beer fridge from day one


----------



## miktoxic (Feb 21, 2008)

superD70 said:


> I always keep a fresh back up on hand but I have used dual cure diazo 6 months past expiration, depends a lot on how it's handled & stored IMO, I keep the lid on it unless I'm pouring it into a coater then I shut it right back up tight, always in safe light and I keep it in my beer fridge from day one


damn! i was told NOT to keep it in my beer fridge. (how come every guy i know has one? lol)

i think i'll give it a shot. what's the worse that can happen? i just waste some time is all.

but the new batch is definitely going in the fridge.

thanks!


----------



## beanie357 (Mar 27, 2011)

We use qlt, qtx and a Nazdar one prt. Qlt sits the most, but we use enough to average 3 months on a container. Never an issue.

Maybe a plus for this type.


----------



## tshirtgirl214 (Aug 4, 2009)

Coat a screen and see if its any good, usually you can look at the emulsion and see if it looks dark are if it has started to thicken. But 5 months seems like an aweful long time to me. I'm in Texas and it gets really hot our emaulsion isn't keep in a fridge and it will start to get thick after about a week - if its not keep cool. 
We buy the Gallons of SaatiChem HU. Even when we coat screens in the summer if it gets too hot in the dark room our screens will seat and they seem to not burn well.


----------



## tshirtgirl214 (Aug 4, 2009)

beanie357 said:


> We use qlt, qtx and a Nazdar one prt. Qlt sits the most, but we use enough to average 3 months on a container. Never an issue.
> 
> Maybe a plus for this type.


Is your emulsio kept in a fridge? And does it get really hot in your part of the woods?


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

I've had some last as long as 9 month. Then I've had some only last 30 days. Always kept in the fridge.


----------



## beanie357 (Mar 27, 2011)

No fridge. Ink room stays at 72 year round. We buy in 5 gallon sizes.
Temperate ink room allows for a degree of consistency in this portion of prepress. Ink, emulsion, everything, reacts in the same way day in and out.

Can't reccomend enough trying to control your enviornmentals for prep. Includes, dust, moisture, insects, critters, temp. Worth trying to make it happen.


----------



## miktoxic (Feb 21, 2008)

well i used this 5+ month old emulsion to coat a screen 2 days ago. the emulsion was never in the fridge, have it in a metal locker and the screen coated exposed and washed out fine.

going to use it til it dies on me.


----------

